# 503 Errors appearing.



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2015)

Been getting a number of '503 Error' pages over the last half hour, including when trying to log off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just happened to me as well Terry...








Geo

Seems to be happening every second click.


----------



## rochie (Oct 29, 2015)

Same here, every couple of clicks !


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 29, 2015)

Only once for me...otherwise no problems.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just started getting the 503 again.




Geo


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 30, 2015)

ok let me check it out thanks.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 30, 2015)

if you could post the url at top of browser when you have the error.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks like it has to do with the database server, I am going to try to adjust some of the settings.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks David.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 31, 2015)

There was just a 503 error across site -- that was me. I restarted database server and updated some settings, then clear out caches. Will keep an eye on this setup.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 1, 2015)

Appears this problem has been resolved. Will give it a few more days, before calling it.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Mr. Horse. haven't seen one since I last reported.



Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 15, 2015)

Getting 503 Errors for about half an hour now but it'd doesn't seem to be the entire site at once, just random buttons.



Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 15, 2015)

Got a 503 just after posting a few minutes ago, when I clicked the "New Posts" link.

I refreshed the 503 notice and landed on the new posts list without any further issue.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 16, 2015)

yea...I'm going to change forum software

this product has been more of a pain lately, without any feature updates foreseen


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2015)

horseUSA said:


> yea...I'm going to change forum software
> 
> this product has been more of a pain lately, without any feature updates foreseen


I know all these updates and corrections are pretty much like cat-juggling, but we certainly appreciate all your work!!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yep.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2015)

With all above .


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I know all these updates and corrections are pretty much like cat-juggling, but we certainly appreciate all your work!!


Yes we do. 


Been getting the 503 error quite frequently also.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2015)

Just had my first '503' when loading "Your Completed Kits" just now (21:25 GMT)...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 25, 2015)

Had one yesterday, but it disappeared when refreshing. Could it be the caching (memcache?) ?. vBulletin is prettyy much the standard forum script. Can't imagine it being broken. But then again, an opensource script might be fixed much faster.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 29, 2015)

Getting some 503s, hit refresh and carry on.




Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2015)

Same here - unable to access any page without 'refreshing', between 15.10 and 15.33 hrs GMT so far.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 29, 2015)

Me too. Got it on log on this morning at 8:35am MST. Then just reclicked the forum link and got on.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 29, 2015)

Just tried accessing a thread in the modelling forum without any luck, even after 'refreshing'.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just had a 503, all good by refreshing.



Geo


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2015)

Me too on activity stream button


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2015)

And again when trying to post above


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2015)

Just got a 503 when trying to load onto the forum (ww2aircraft.net/forum) at 12:10 p.m. (Pacific)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2015)

And again (at 12:13 p.m.) trying to come back to this thread to mention that the pages may appear to be loaded in the browser, but the "page loading" symbol never stops, but just keeps going.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hah!!! I got a 503 coming here.



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 2, 2015)

Another 503 error when loading ww2aircraft.net/forum @ 6:30 p.m. (Pacific)


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2015)

Just got a 503 after saving my sig changes @ 9:15 p.m. (Pacific)

Fortunately the changes were saved when I went back to check


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2015)

Have seen the '503 popping up here and there as well...


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 13, 2015)

Yup.....working on solution by end of year, 2015 that is


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks Horse, you're doing a great job, much appreciated.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2015)

Getting lots today all over the forum, not sure why but clear if you refresh the page...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2015)

I've been getting boat-loads of them too and at random intervals.

In one case, I refreshed the page several times with no success so I closed the browser and tried again, got a 503 but the next refresh loaded the page properly.

No problems since then (fingers crossed)


----------



## horseUSA (Dec 17, 2015)

Christmas is close...maybe a present! What side of the list you on?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2015)

Had a couple tonight for the first time...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2015)

Haven't gotten a 503 in a little while now, but the forum is running VERY slow and some pages are not fully loading.

I can get onto the forum well enough (ww2aircraft.net/forum), click on "New Posts", again, loading well enough...but, if I select a recent post or any thread from that point onward, the page either fails to load (blank or partially loaded page) or it takes forever to complete.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2015)

Been OK for speed wise Dave. Not had any 503's either, there work going on behind the scenes though.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2015)

It's been moving along well this afternoon, pages loading quickly and error-free...not sure what was going on this morning, but it seems to have been resolved.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2015)

It is being worked on guys.

David has some changes coming up real shortly.


----------



## GregP (Jan 15, 2016)

I keep getting "SSL Connnection" errors.

At first I got them ALL the time, and then a couple of hours later, I can get into the forums and some posts, but I get an SSL Connection error when I try to load the next page of posts.

I'm assuming normal issues with a new website ...

I can already see I'll have to redraw my F1 Rocket Evo sig.

I posted in here because I get an SLL Connection error when I try to add a new post.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 15, 2016)

Could you take a screenshot of such error.

Also what browser and version you using?


----------

